# Merry hearts



## Barnpreacher (Feb 29, 2008)

The more I read through the OT, the more I find that individuals would drink wine until their hearts were merry. What exactly does this mean? Was that a form of being drunk, perhaps like being in the first stages of it? Kind of like getting a buzz?

I guess what I'm getting at is, how far can one drink without getting drunk? I know the Bible speaks against drunkenness, and as believers we are told to do all things in moderation. So, could a believer drink until their heart was merry? How does that relate to drunkenness?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 29, 2008)

A PCA pastor I once knew referred to being "lawfully tipsy," like the folks at the wedding in Cana.


----------



## Coram Deo (Feb 29, 2008)

I guess drunkenness is rageful, violent, and of course the big clue vomitting....

Maybe others can fill in the blanks.. I am sure there are more... But how does one know if they have eaten to much? A Glutton which is the same as Drunkenness but for Drink.... 




Barnpreacher said:


> The more I read through the OT, the more I find that individuals would drink wine until their hearts were merry. What exactly does this mean? Was that a form of being drunk, perhaps like being in the first stages of it? Kind of like getting a buzz?
> 
> I guess what I'm getting at is, how far can one drink without getting drunk? I know the Bible speaks against drunkenness, and as believers we are told to do all things in moderation. So, could a believer drink until their heart was merry? How does that relate to drunkenness?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 29, 2008)

Read Proverbs for a description of Drunkeness. It includes falling, stagering while walking, vomiting, "mysterious" injuries the next day, redness of the eyes, headaches, lewd behavior,etc. 

It most certainly does not includes feelings of happiness, joy, laughter, sillyness, forgetting the troubles of your everyday life, etc. Those are the result of a "merry heart".

One problem I have noticed over the years among (otherwise biblical) christians is that when it comes to "how much" one should drink, they do not turn to the scripture for the standard.

The bible describes the standard of holy use as "lawfully tipsy" (love that one Andrew). As well as clearly describing unholy (i.e. sinfull) use.

Many time I hear people who believe that "it is OK for a christian to drink" describe their position as one or (possibly in rare cases) two drinks. Now unless they are VERY big drinks that is not going to make anyone "merry".


----------



## Coram Deo (Feb 29, 2008)

Can you provide proverb verse quotes for each one of them... 




Kevin said:


> Read Proverbs for a description of Drunkeness. It includes falling, stagering while walking, vomiting, "mysterious" injuries the next day, redness of the eyes, headaches, lewd behavior,etc.
> 
> It most certainly does not includes feelings of happiness, joy, laughter, sillyness, forgetting the troubles of your everyday life, etc. Those are the result of a "merry heart".
> 
> ...


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 29, 2008)

Can someone post the relevant Scripture.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Feb 29, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Read Proverbs for a description of Drunkeness. It includes falling, stagering while walking, vomiting, "mysterious" injuries the next day, redness of the eyes, headaches, lewd behavior,etc.
> 
> It most certainly does not includes feelings of happiness, joy, laughter, sillyness, forgetting the troubles of your everyday life, etc. Those are the result of a "merry heart".
> 
> ...



Kevin,

This has become my understanding as well.

Good post.


----------

